# Skype Makes Group Video Calling Free for All Users



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Skype group video calls used to require a subscription to Skype Premium, but today the service announced that group video calling will be free starting today for Windows, OS X, and Xbox One users, and will roll out to all other Skype platforms soon.


Here


----------

